# Dividing a paycheck during separation



## stan (Aug 10, 2011)

i have just moved into an apt. in the initial phases of a separation from my wife, who does not work and is home with two small children. currently, my paycheck is going into a joint checking account which i do not use (i have my own). we have divided some money for me to live on (rent, food, etc), but i would prefer to have a portion of my check going directly into my account. what would a fair percentage distribution be? thanks for listening.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It sounds like you two already have budgets set up that leave you've agreed on. Why not continue with that?

At some point (soon?) you'll want to talk to a lawyer in your area, and find out what your rights and obligations are. That should give you the information you need to start moving towards a more permanent solution.

In my case, my checks go into my account, and I transfer over a consistent, livable sum of money every two weeks. It was based on our existing monthly spending, and is almost double what I would be required to provide legally. But I'm going to start weaning that back this month in an effort to push her to self sufficiency. She hadn't worked since our separation in February, but I wasn't going to bother making waves over the summer. And our kids are middle school aged, so she has no reason not to go back to work in the fall.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

